# Penthouse theater.... right in my head it is!



## dpromano76 (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay so Ive been installing media setups for the big box stores for years but never had the time to get around to my own! Well this is my attempt at a start. Being that I'm in a apartment (top floor of 5 story vintage poured concrete walled hard wood laminated floors ... neighbor bigger than me) that I want to get as much theater feel that my budget and time would allow, that could and will be built upon and upgraded.
Im working on a large poster that will span the wall over the couch, its 98 inchs wide!
That said heres a look at my starter setup.:dontknow:
The monitor is 37 inch westinghouse 1080i
HTIB is a Samsung 1000 watt(so they say)
Insignia BLURAY
HTPC= 4tbs of bluray and dvd quality movies Multiple front ends, Boxee is the one of the month.
Viewsonic projector 
Favi 103" electric screen

Its all low end but I had to start this way to get my wife on board , then Ill replace everything 1 by 1 with higher quality parts....like the ones i get to install in other peoples Home theaters!!:hissyfit:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

What size is that room?..and are you able to move the lounge away from the back wall?


----------



## plumbcrazy (Feb 22, 2010)

thas a cool looking setup


----------



## dpromano76 (Dec 22, 2009)

@Prof :I don't think i can move the sectional up any further its at optimal viewing right now at 12 ft from the display, even though I cant achieve the full width of my screen because of the short throw distance I'm getting :crying: All I would need is like another 2 feet to fill the screen. I was thinking about getting a short throw lens, but the lens would cost more than the projector! oh and heres a draft of the room I whipped up.:nerd: But yes the plan Is to slowly replace everything part by part without the wife noticing to much!


----------



## dpromano76 (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks plum!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

A couple of questions..
Is that a doorway to the left of seating?..and is the RH side wall solid, or is there a window there?


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

You've done fairly well with that space, now it's time for cord management.



Prof. said:


> A couple of questions..
> Is that a doorway to the left of seating?..


Yes, it's visible in one of the pics.


----------



## dpromano76 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks spartanstew, I did the best with what I got (for now), oh and the cables, well the ones coming from the projector will be hidden by a large canvas poster Im designing, the one in back of the receiver-bluray-HTPC and Satellite and cable box were sorted out but i keep making part changes to the htpc so you know, I kept cutting zip ties until I had no more! Gotta get some Velcro ones and some loom. As for the screens remote/power line Im at a loss, due to theses walls being made from poured cement , wall fishing it is not an option:dontknow: 

Hey prof, heres a full mockup of my pad so that you can get the feel of the space.....and I gotta figur a way to get the kicthen cabnits to stop rattling :hsd: when I watch a impactive movie


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The first thing I would do is to put down a nice thick throw rug on that hardwood floor!
It will improve your audio considerably..


----------



## dpromano76 (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah Prof, Im just very perticuler about decor, and at the same time I have to mind that its a traffic area( my wife likes to wheel her treadmill out there from the bedroom when Im at work!:nono: ) I like the look of a thick flotika rug but its not practical in that space.:scratch:


----------

